# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  نحوه کانفیگ کردن iis , dns به منظور redirect کردن domain.com به www.domain.com

## majid_darab

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید :
اخیراً متوجه شدم که duplicate بودن یک وب سایت (بدون www و با www) از نظر موتورهای جستجو بسیار خطرناک است.
من در iss در قسمت edit bindings دو قسمت با www و بی www تعریف کرده بودم و همین طور در dns دو A رکورد با و بی www.
حال برای اینکه آدرس soscharge.com به آدرس www.soscharge.com ری دایرکت شود (redirect) چه تغییری در dns و iis باید ایجاد کنم ؟

*(asp.net web site)*
*(ویندوز سرور 2008)*

با تشکر از حسن توجه شما

----------

